# My first building, made from scratch O gauge.



## Cape T/A

This is my first attempt at making a building. 
It will be modeled after this one that fills hopper cars with hydrated limestone powder.



















Here are the plans I drew up.










I plan on using the cardboard for the "tin" walls, it's quite tedious getting the cardboard apart.










This is the base and frame coming together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ambitious project, can't wait to see how this turns out.  I love that kind of structure, I've thought about building something similar, I have lots of plastic pipe...


----------



## Cape T/A

I have some 3" PVC pipe laying around that I'm going to use for the silos, I just need to find a way to cover the hole in the top. I doubt it will end up being as detailed as I would like, but it should be a good learning experience.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd sand them down smooth on the top and use a dome of heavy construction paper. You're going to have the railings and piping up there, right?


----------



## Cape T/A

I'd like to have railings up there, just have to figure out how to do it!


----------



## Carl

That is really amassing undertaking. Do any of the parts houses have what you need (Evergreen Scale Products, etc.)?


----------



## Cape T/A

I haven't heard of that place, I've been trying to find some miniature I beams with no luck, keep in mind I'm trying to build most of this with junk laying around the house.


----------



## Big Ed

Cape T/A said:


> I haven't heard of that place, I've been trying to find some miniature I beams with no luck, keep in mind I'm trying to build most of this with junk laying around the house.


They should have what you need,


http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/


----------



## Big Ed

Cape T/A said:


> I haven't heard of that place, I've been trying to find some miniature I beams with no luck, keep in mind I'm trying to build most of this with junk laying around the house.


I just re read your post about using junk for I beams.
The only thing I could think of was maybe you can cut apart some plastic milk crates to make some.
I have an assortment of them and took a look at all I have you, ( I have a bunch)you could make some small ones but not long ones.
How long do you need them?


----------



## Cape T/A

Great idea! I have 1 or 2 in my shop, I'll have to take a look at them. The longest I need is 8 inches, but I could probably get by with some 6" if I had to.


----------



## Cape T/A

I don't know if this is the same style of crate you have, but I think I can get some I beams out of here. Thanks for the hint, I've been in my shop so many times trying to find something that would work and never saw that!


----------



## Carl

Early morning coffee woke me up to the thought about using card stock for your construction. Card stock, like the sheets you can by at WalMart, the cardboard from a cereal box, the cardboard from note pads, etc. Easy to form, easy to cut, easy to hold in place. Can be sealed for painting with oil-based paint. 

Another, is the use of foam board. See the great post titled "foam board" on this site

Just a thought.


----------



## Cape T/A

Well my next idea was to use these boards on the left as "concrete" piers









But I decided I didn't like that, and I didnt see what I wanted in the milk crate, so i found this flat steel that was left over from putting a chain link fence up, I cut it into 3 pieces, held them into place with the VERY strong magnets and glued them together. Now I have a REAL galvanized I beam!


----------



## Big Ed

I was looking at my milk cases figuring out how to make them and came to the conclusion it would be easier to buy some styrene beams.
You can pickup lots on e bay. They are not that much.

What kind of glue did you use to glue the I beams together?
How many are you doing?
Where are you going to use them?

Edit,
I think I saw somewhere that when you are separating the cardboard like your doing it is better to wet the pieces your separating a little, as it makes them come off easier.
I searched for the article but couldn't find it. 
Don't soak it, just wet the pieces your pulling off a little.


----------



## Cape T/A

I only had enough metal to make 4 I beams, I used hot glue to put them together. I think I still need to make 2 more though.


They will be in these locations


----------



## Cape T/A




----------



## Big Ed

Man.....that structure will probably with stand hurricane winds.
Your house will blow away and that will be still be standing on your layout.

Looking good.:thumbsup:

Railing?
Metal clothes hangers you think?

Top of tanks cut some wood plugs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice start, that will be very cool!


----------



## Cape T/A

big ed said:


> Man.....that structure will probably with stand hurricane winds.
> Your house will blow away and that will be still be standing on your layout.
> 
> Looking good.:thumbsup:
> 
> Railing?
> Metal clothes hangers you think?
> 
> Top of tanks cut some wood plugs?


It should be pretty stout!
I have about 100 metal hangers from my work clothes so i should have plenty! I already planed on using them for railing, not sure how well I can make them work, but I'll try.
I've got something in mind for the top of the tanks, I'll just have to see how that goes also.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice start, that will be very cool!


Thank you!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

That's looking great. What about using some 3" tube plugs for mailing tubes? You could probably find what you seek at a discount supply house.


----------



## mwpeber

That's a massive structure!!! I like it. What will the finished height be?


----------



## Cape T/A

Should be about 24" tall, I haven't had anytime lately to work on it though.


----------



## stuart

Nice work on the structure. Did you think about a heat gun to soften glue on the corrigated cardboard?


----------



## Cape T/A

stuart said:


> Nice work on the structure. Did you think about a heat gun to soften glue on the corrigated cardboard?


No I have not thought about that, but I don't have a heat gun anyway.


----------



## Cape T/A

Well i finally got some time to get going on this again.


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the progress! Starting to all fall into place quite nicely!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

Looks great Cape nice work thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## mwpeber

I like it too! I have the perfect place in mind on my layout when it's done


----------



## Cape T/A

Haha, thanks!


----------



## norgale

Corrugated cardboard is glued together with water soluable glue. You can dampen the board with a towel and let it sit and the whole side should lift right off. If you get it too wet thats ok but you may have to glue some of the siding back on after it dries. 
Also if you have access to a table saw you can make those 'I' beams easily out of wood. Real wood that is,not ply wood. That structure looks fantastic. Good work. Pete


----------

